# Set up a Directional twin as a twin?



## wrathfuldeity

yes...in general there is very little difference between a twin and a directional twin except for a bit of set back and side cut adjustment which is slightly noticeable when riding switch...which is a slight difference in turn initiation and release.


----------



## bigalsnowboard

thanks for the response! So it shouldn't be an issue placing the rear binding in one insert to ride it as a twin?


----------



## chomps1211

bigalsnowboard said:


> thanks for the response! So it shouldn't be an issue placing the rear binding in one insert to ride it as a twin?


Errr ,... no! What he's saying is that leaving it set up *as* a directional twin, there is little difference. 

It might feel awkward to ride if you center your bindings as tho it were a true twin. Can't say for certain. I've seen riders sporting _ALL_ maner of odd set ups as NooBs on the hill. Up to & including a pigeon toed stance on their bindings. So anything is possible. 

My point being, It _probably_ can be ridden as a twin. But it certainly won't be an optimal ride as such. I wouldn't choose to ride it like that myself, but wadda I kno! :laugh:

Maybe Start with setting your board up the way it was _designed_ to be ridden and then maybe try changing it up afterwards to see if it's better or not. :shrug:

My 2¢!


----------



## bigalsnowboard

thanks chomps! ill try it out both ways and see what feels best! Do you happen to know if the nitro team exposure is set up as a directional in terms of its flex pattern, camber and edge. or is it just the inserts that have been moved back a touch


----------

